# Luba



## elkiebean (May 8, 2009)

This video is of luba, all info in video, she was the best school pony anyone could ask for!!!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

shes a cutie! Sorry for the loss


----------



## HorseLover123 (Sep 28, 2008)

I am really sorry...shes beautiful R.I.P

i also lost my favourite school horse about 3 years ago


----------



## Cremello (Jul 8, 2009)

Aww she is such a cutie. RIP Luba you will be missed by a lot of people.


----------

